# help with custom prices



## ccellmer (May 21, 2010)

As I am brand new to the custom work, I'd appreciate any insight on quoting fair prices. I do this as a hobby, but also must make enough to pay for equipment loans through fsa. For custom swathing I was thinking 15$/acre
For baling I was thinking $8/acre
I live in Northwest KS so any #'s advice for the midwest would be appreciated.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Welcome to the community. I have put a few links to some sites that are most helpful to me. Of course you may have to adjust a bit for your area.

http://www.extension.iastate.edu/agdm/crops/pdf/a3-10.pdf

http://www.ca.uky.edu/cmspubsclass/files/extensionpubs/departmentseries/aec2010-03.pdf

http://www.nass.usda.gov/Statistics_by_State/Kansas/Publications/Custom_Rates/custom09.pdf

The KY one states it used some Kansas surveys. Good luck and best wishes for a safe and profitable hay season.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

Mower/conditioner $15acre
Tedding $8.50 acre
Raking $8.50 acre
4x5 round net $8 bale


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

man of steel said:


> Mower/conditioner $15acre
> Tedding $8.50 acre
> Raking $8.50 acre
> 4x5 round net $8 bale


and cold beer on hand for the evening--PRICELESS


----------



## Blue Duck (Jun 4, 2009)

15$/acre sounds about right for cutting but everyone around here charges by the bale for baling. Last year I think they were charging around $12/bale (5x6 bale). The only custom work I do is small squares and in this area you have to add a little to the price of cutting or baling to cover the expense of raking. Most customers around here don't want to pay extra for raking.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Just curious (I have no plans to do any custom work; just my own) how do you determine the charge in a field (particularly if it's odd shaped)? Do you just go by what the customer says it is? Meaure it some way? Estimate it by number of bales? I know I can't "guestimate" field sizes at all accurately.

Lew


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I go by what the customer says, course I also go and look at it first, and if the customer is obviously wrong I just don't do it. For the most part I've found if they say a 20 is a 15, there is no point in arguing over it and I just pass on em and let the next guy haggle with the owner.

12-14 an acre for mowing
6 an acre for tedding
6 an acre for raking
8.50 a 4x5 bale with net.
If acid is used, I charge what it will cost to replace the amount used, not what the pre paid price that I actually paid for it.


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

lewbest said:


> Just curious (I have no plans to do any custom work; just my own) how do you determine the charge in a field (particularly if it's odd shaped)? Do you just go by what the customer says it is? Meaure it some way? Estimate it by number of bales? I know I can't "guestimate" field sizes at all accurately.
> 
> Lew


Here's a measuring site plus I have a Garmin Etrex Legend that will measure acres

Web Soil Survey - Home


----------



## man of steel (Feb 1, 2010)

haybaler101 said:


> and cold beer on hand for the evening--PRICELESS


I try to hold my hand in the shape of a beer bottle at all times


----------

